# Wie ein vollständiges Server Backup machen?



## Visco (3. Sep. 2015)

Hi.

Habe zwei Debian und zwei CentOS Server bei denen jeweils noch eine drei Jahre alte ISPConfig 3 Version drauf läuft (alle null geroutet; also kein Sicherheitsrisiko). Würde diese nun gerne kündigen, aber wie mach ich vorher jeweils ein gutes Backup von denen?

Habe schon ein paar Sachen versucht, aber die Datenintegrität / Datenkonsistenz wird nicht gewahrt, wenn ich alles einfach per SFTP rüberschiebe und es dauert so ewig. Einzelne Verzeichnisse einfach verpacken und herunterladen ist nicht möglich, weil der Speicherplatz bei allen zu mindestens 93 % belegt ist.

Weiß leider auch nicht genau welche Verzeichnisse ich genau sichern muss bzw. sollte. Würde jetzt einfach die Logs, die Webs, die ISPConfig Einstellungen und die SQL-Datenbanken der Webs backuppen - ist das ausreichend? 

Muss die Daten nachdem Download analysieren und es wäre schlecht wenn dann was fehlt bzw. inkonsistent ist.

Danke für alle Vorschläge.


----------



## robotto7831a (3. Sep. 2015)

Die Webseiten und die Datenbank sind relativ einfach. Webseiten für SFTP kopieren erledigt. Von der Datenbank einen Dump machen per SFTP kopieren fertig. Wenn Du vorher noch den Webserver beendest, dann kann ja theoretisch sich an den Datenbanken nichts ändern. Also zum Zeitpunkt des Dumps sind die dann konsistent.

Die Logs liegen unter /var/log und unter /var/www/Domain.tld/log.

Eventuell wäre es noch sinnvoll Einstellungen aus /etc zu sichern.


----------



## Till (3. Sep. 2015)

Du kannst auch einfach Dein backup Verzeichnis per sshfs oder ftpfs auf dem zu sichernden server mounten und dann mittels tar das backup in das gemountete Verzeichnis machen. der hat tar plus netcat nehmen.


----------



## Visco (3. Sep. 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten schon einmal. 


Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Die Logs liegen unter /var/log und unter /var/www/Domain.tld/log.


Bin mit den Linux Verzeichnisstrukturen nicht so super vertraut, könnte ich sonst noch irgendwelche wichtigen Sachen vergessen haben?
Muss nur sicher gehen, daher frage ich lieber zweimal. 


Zitat von Till:


> Du kannst auch einfach Dein backup Verzeichnis per sshfs oder ftpfs auf dem zu sichernden server mounten und dann mittels tar das backup in das gemountete Verzeichnis machen. der hat tar plus netcat nehmen.


Habe leider gerade gemerkt, dass meine Produktivsysteme für alle vier Server Backups nicht mehr genug Speicherplatz haben. Aber mein Win 10 Rechner. Irgendeine Lösung wie Rsync oder Netcar + tar aber anstatt von Linux zu Linux > Linux zu Windows gibt's wohl nicht aufgrund der total unterschiedlichen Dateisystemen, oder? Sonst würde ich das ganze einfach mit einer Linux Distribution wie Debian in einer VM VirtualBox versuchen, sollte ja eigentlich klappen.


----------



## robotto7831a (3. Sep. 2015)

Du kannst auch mit WinSCP auf den Linux Rechner zugreifen und die Daten übers Netz kopieren.

Wie hast Du denn deine Server bisher gesichert?


----------



## Visco (3. Sep. 2015)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Du kannst auch mit WinSCP auf den Linux Rechner zugreifen und die Daten übers Netz kopieren.


Danke, kenne ich. Ist aber leider sehr langsam in meinem Fall und dauert einfach zu lange bei > 1 TB mit einer 50 mbit/s Leitung. Und wenn das dann abbricht ist das sehr ärgerlich und die Fehlermeldungen treten bei dieser Methode spätestens wegen den Pfadtiefen auf oder weil versucht wird auf Cache-Dateien zuzugreifen. Das muss man immer überwachen.


Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Wie hast Du denn deine Server bisher gesichert?


Je nachdem. Meistens Server nachts abschalten, Recovery vom Provider laden (geht aber in diesem Fall nicht), mounten und dann einfach tar.gz erstellen lassen. Ist sehr einfach wenn man von einem 1 Gbit/s zu einem anderen 1 Gbit/s Server lädt, meine Backups sind nie größer als 250 GB und daher geht dies i.d.R. sehr schnell. Aber das kann ich jetzt nicht machen, schon alleine wegen zu wenig Speicherplatz.

Wie macht ihr das den so? Ist meine Methodik ineffizient?


----------



## robotto7831a (3. Sep. 2015)

Also wenn Du kein Speicherplatz für ein großes Backup hast und die Leitung zu langsam ist, dann bleibt ja nur die Verzeichnisse nach und nach zu sichern und als tar zu kopieren.


----------



## Till (3. Sep. 2015)

Zitat von Visco:


> Irgendeine Lösung wie Rsync oder Netcar + tar aber anstatt von Linux zu Linux > Linux zu Windows gibt's wohl nicht aufgrund der total unterschiedlichen Dateisystemen, oder?


Du kannst windows freigaben unter linux mounten und dann das tar auf der freigabe erstellen.


----------



## mrairbrush (16. Sep. 2015)

Wie sieht es mit der Erzeugung kompletter Images aus?
Was ich bisher dazu gefunden habe war nicht sehr hilfreich, bzw. ziemlich umständlich.


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2015)

Ich nutze virtualisierung mit openvz auf jedem server, geradew egen der backups. ist super einfach denn das kopmplette backupmachst Du einfach mit dem befehl vzdump.


----------



## mrairbrush (17. Sep. 2015)

Befehl unbekannt. Habe mir die Installationsanleitung auf Howtow durchgelesen aber ist mir etwas unklar.


----------



## ramsys (18. Sep. 2015)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Befehl unbekannt.


Wie hast Du denn vzdump installiert?


----------

